# looking for puppies



## Dan (Nov 20, 2011)

HI
Anyone living in bs39 area who could recommend a local breeder or a breeder they have used.
We are looking to get two cockapoo puppies.
Thanks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Are you looking for 2 for yourself? Or one for you & one for another household?
I only ask because a lot of people say you shouldn't buy littermates.

How far are you willing to travel for a pup? & what cocker x poodle cross are you looking for?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i always strongly advize agains getting two puppies from the same litter or even of the same age. by all means get one the one i have 4 but they came to us at different times. 

siblings can be far more trouble than they are worth. some people can be very lucky but in most cases people agree tey would never do it again. 

siblings can become agressive towards eachother resulting in fights between them. (most fighting siblings i have met ahve been boys) that can inflict bad ingerys on eachother at as young as 4 months old resulting in trips to the vets for stitches. 

thay can be come very dependant on eachother resulting in extreem seperation anxiety. 

if you absolutly insist on getting two pups, get them apart lots, walking, training even feeding seperet, you want them to learn to live indipendant of eachother. 

we now ave toy poodle brothers at class and the more dominant of the two is becoming very stuborn had to train. 

so as always i sugest you focas on finding one puppy, so you can put all your love and concentration in the that pup then get another one in a couple of monts to a year.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Dan

Welcome to the forum! I’ve been looking for a Cockapoo for over six months and wish I’d joined Ilovemycockapoo (ILMC) a lot sooner – I’d have saved a lot of time. 

A good puppy search resource is Breeders Online. I was incredibly geeky when doing my search and listed all my findings on a spread sheet as to be honest I didn’t find the site particularly user-friendly. Glancing at it now, the following breeders are within a two/three-hour radius of Bristol:

Vivienne Agoston – Bristol – 07790 935 995

Martin – Cheshire (Stockport) – 07980 009 870

Julie – Cheshire – 07776 314 516

Miss. Hulme – Cheshire (Northwich) – 07528 749 734

Mrs. Anita Sowden – Cheshire (Holmes Chapel) – 01477 571 068 – does American and English working-type crosses

Mrs. K. Lutkevitch – Cornwall (Truro) – 07966 375 606 – does English show-type crosses 

Pat Pollington – Devon – 07775 432 890

Julie – Devon – 07847 790 041

Susan Hornyak – Dorset (Dorchester) – 01300 341 317

Lisa White – Dorset (Bournemouth) – 01202 524 291 – does English show-type crosses and uses a Toy Poodle 

Thirza of Marley Cockapoos – Gloucestershire – 07980 865 284 – apparently her bitches are half show-type, half working. She has a litter that will be ready mid-Jan. One of her pups (Oakley) is one of my favourites on here! 

Debra Hutton – Somerset – 01823 602 797

Frances de Bosdari – Somerset (Castle Cary) – 07957 663 088 – does English working-type crosses

Jacqui Figgures – Somerset – 01963 359 240 – does American crosses

Jandaz – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 – does all three crosses. Lots of Janice’s pups are on here. 

Broadreach Dogs – Cardiganshire – 07947 676 397 – does English working cross and F1bs (where a first-cross is bred back to a Poodle for a curlier coat). She has three bitches who she thinks are ‘in pup’ at the moment. Off the top of my head can think of one of her pups that is on here. Look for 'Mia's Mummy'. 

I’d prioritise health-testing and a good breeder over distance from home. The main questions you’ll want to ask are ‘is your stud/sire PRA-clear?’, ‘can I meet the parents (and check their temperaments) before committing?’, ‘how much do your puppies cost and what does this include (i.e. health check, worming, insurance etc), ‘are your puppies well socialised?’ and so on. 

Also, there are different types of Cockapoos depending on both the type of Poodle used (either Miniature of Toy) and the type of Cocker Spaniel (American, English show-type, English working-type). A good explanation of the differences is available on Jukee Doodles’ website but they’re mainly the look, the size and the exercise requirements. 

I hope this helps!

Good luck with your search. 

Turi x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

What a comprehensive list Turi! Wish I had seen something like this when I was searching. The information is always all over the place isn't it? This will be a great reference for lots of cockapoo owners to be!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Dee123 said:


> What a comprehensive list Turi! Wish I had seen something like this when I was searching. The information is always all over the place isn't it? This will be a great reference for lots of cockapoo owners to be!


Thanks Dee - there are 99 breeders on my list altogether! Sure there are many more around the UK that aren't on Breeders Online though. 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi has it covered  .. nice work Turi ... great info xxx


----------

